# Ranger Outdoors / Fishyak Kayak Fishing Comp Sun 15th in Per



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

G'day all, just a note to any West Oz kayak fishos out there who may not know about the kayak fishing comp this Sunday out of Mindarie in Perth. Entries close tomorrow and apparently we have 21 starters at the moment (sorry about the late notice). I will post a trip report when I get back next week for everyone. Hopefully there will be some good fish caught and plenty of pics to share. More info is available on the Australian Kayak Fishing Stuff website via http://www.fishyak.com.au/index.html
There are some great prizes on offer I believe, so hopefully I can be competitive / productive for a change and catch a bag of fish :lol:

Cheers

Cuda.


----------

